# The Value of Patient Education



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

From the IFFGDA group at the Mayo Clinic, Rochester, MN has conducted a study on effects of an irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) educational class on health-promoting behaviors and symptoms. Results were published in The American Journal of Gastroenterology (Vol. 93 No. 6, 1998). The objective was to determine the effects of outpatient education - in the areas of diet, exercise, and stress management - on symptoms of IBS. http://www.aboutibs.org/article%20educ.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Good article! I've always said education is the key. Hopefully the medical field is moving in the direction of educating themselves and their patients about IBS. Right now I know more about it than my doctors do. I will say, though, that they're all ears, and very interested, when I mention hypnotherapy as a tool. I had one doctor ask me for Mike's website.







JeanG


----------

